# Hello from Nashville



## Luke W (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello all-

I've worked as a freelance arranger/engraver for the last fifteen years. I write strings or various orch parts when asked but always wince when I send them the Finale mockup. So I'm expanding my horizons into the world of virtual instruments, hoping to offer better mockups and even finished products when my set-up and chops mature. Several friends recommended this forum as THE place to discuss such matters. I look forward to joining the conversation.

-Luke


----------



## wst3 (Nov 8, 2013)

welcome... some very talented, and generous folks here, you'll get your money's worth! And prolly more than a couple folks will want to hear more about Music City...


----------



## Casey Edwards (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi there, neighbor! Nashville is a great city and I enjoy it when I have the chance to drive there! You definitely came to the right place!


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome Luke, and greetings from a fellow Music City VIC member. I do a lot of scoring & orch programming in town as well. I also do some occasional consulting for other guys interested in the tech aspects of all this. Give me a shout sometime - happy to have you over for coffee & a tour!


----------



## Luke W (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey Jim – we haven't met but we have some mutual friends. I did attend that seminar you led at Seale Keyworks a couple of years ago. I think I'll take you up on that coffee and a tour sometime after the holidays. I'll give you a shout in January. Thanks for reaching out!


----------

